
MD Anderson Fires IBM Watson in Setback for Artificial Intelligence in Medicine - mathattack
http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2017/02/19/md-anderson-benches-ibm-watson-in-setback-for-artificial-intelligence-in-medicine/#70e810923776
======
gjmulhol
Is this actually a setback? While AI will undoubtedly have an impact in
medicine, Watson is an NLP system-cum-amalgamated marketing machine that from
what I have seen has done little more than to undermine the promise of
properly implemented AI technologies with a lot of marketing gibberish and
half-delivered results.

